# Post Your Leopard Gecko Setups + Leopard Geckos



## MichaelT (Jan 14, 2012)

Be nice to look through all the different setups people have, Im looking for some ideas and sure other people are too: victory:

No Arguing Over Substrates Please:2thumb:

Im thinking of getting a mix of Lucky reptile desert bedding and Excavtor clay and keep the Hot end with a piece of tile


----------



## MichaelT (Jan 14, 2012)

Anyone??????????????


----------



## pdexter (Mar 23, 2012)

I'll post mine when I get one


----------



## spuddastu (Nov 9, 2008)

this is my new setup today, hope you like.


----------



## MichaelT (Jan 14, 2012)

Good Dexter 

Nice Spud 

Anyone else???????????????


----------



## Daemia (Feb 22, 2012)

i just built this so i can get 3 more leo's, gonna build a second one to stack ontop of it so i can get 3 more, can you tell i like leos, and no im not a breeder lol


----------



## MichaelT (Jan 14, 2012)

lol looks very well built well done  how many you got at the moment?


----------



## MichaelT (Jan 14, 2012)

anymore??


----------



## stark (Mar 13, 2012)

Here is Banana's home. Hes very old and lazy these days so can get a little more elaborate with his front garden :2thumb:
(wanted a natural look but succulents from Pakistan are not as easy to find as those from the Americas so they had to do)



















Tom


----------



## MichaelT (Jan 14, 2012)

That is a very nice Setup!:gasp:
What substrate is that?


----------



## stark (Mar 13, 2012)

MichaelT said:


> That is a very nice Setup!:gasp:
> What substrate is that?


thanks!
is a mixture of calci sand, aquarium sand and some peat as well (mainly escaped from the plant pots)... there is also 'great stuff' underneath to create the landscape and cave.
Glad you like it 

Tom


----------



## MichaelT (Jan 14, 2012)

Ahhh thanks: victory:, nice to know your doing ok with the calci sand after all the bad reviews:2thumb:


----------



## stark (Mar 13, 2012)

MichaelT said:


> Ahhh thanks: victory:, nice to know your doing ok with the calci sand after all the bad reviews:2thumb:


Hmm.. Ive had Banana for 16years (he was the first lizard i ever owned) now and kept him on everything inc. play sand, builders sand, silver sand, newspaper, bark chips, aspen, gravel, etc... prob tried most.. i also fed him only pinky mice for 6 years with no probs.
Im not going to go into a rant but i feel geckos from 15 years back are made of stronger stuff..:whistling2:
ps. was completely unaware of bad reviews for calci sand.. gonna have to do some reading! 

Tom


----------



## MichaelT (Jan 14, 2012)

Seeing as hes your first lizard you obviously done something right :no1:

and ive read they eat it for calcium, but i spose if you supplement them well enough they won't and if you havent had any problems your obviously doing it right


----------



## MichaelT (Jan 14, 2012)

*Must be more come on! : victory:*


----------



## dinostore (Feb 23, 2011)

theres a search bar....

Let me google that for you
loads there

or

leopard gecko viv pictures - Google Search

loads here too


http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/search.php?searchid=13992948
shock....found some more


----------



## Welsh dragon (Oct 27, 2009)

Mine are in my profile , quiet a few in albums


----------



## MichaelT (Jan 14, 2012)

dinostore said:


> theres a search bar....
> 
> Let me google that for you
> loads there
> ...


----------



## gld (Jun 15, 2011)

Heres my boys set-up:










And Spyro:


----------



## MichaelT (Jan 14, 2012)

Nice setup , lovely colours on him :gasp:


----------



## gld (Jun 15, 2011)

MichaelT said:


> Nice setup , lovely colours on him :gasp:


Thankyou :2thumb:


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

MichaelT said:


> Dont like it :censor: off,


you asked for pics, he gave you pics
it may come across short but this question pops up nearly every day so you cant blame people for not giving a long indepth conversation
he still went through the hassel of getting the links for you

i actually think it was very helpful if you wanted pics, especially the picture link..leopard gecko viv pictures - Google Search... some great setups

and most of those _'shitty googles'_ come from forums such as this ones (including mine)

and alot of those LMGTFY links were for this forum, so if you dont like them why would you ask people questions about them

mines is on here somewhere, if you want to search


----------



## JGrimm (Jan 30, 2012)

Wow GLD, amazing looking gecko. I dont own any myself, but the colours on Spyro make me want one.

Here are a couple leo tanks I have made for other people. Also a couple shots of the inhabitants.


----------



## MichaelT (Jan 14, 2012)

I really like that 2nd picture :no1:


----------



## dinostore (Feb 23, 2011)

i only said it like that as your post made it as if to say we're not pulling our fingers out.....


MichaelT said:


> *Must be more come on!*







MichaelT said:


> dinostore said:
> 
> 
> > theres a search bar....
> ...


when in that post did i say that.....or if it was to 'theres a search bar....' thats was in ref to this site




MichaelT said:


> I really like that 2nd picture :no1:


not to say i told you so but...it was on here before...
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/habitat/808490-desert-tank-timelapse.html


----------



## stark (Mar 13, 2012)

agreed! like the second one. Has an iwagumi look to it..
Are you an ''aquascaper'' by chance Mr Grimm? :whistling2: 

Tom


----------



## JGrimm (Jan 30, 2012)

stark said:


> agreed! like the second one. Has an iwagumi look to it..
> Are you an ''aquascaper'' by chance Mr Grimm? :whistling2:
> 
> Tom


Thanks. That was the 1st tank I built to practice iwagumi layouts. I dont aquascape as of yet, but perhaps down the road. I build tropical display tanks for dart frogs instead.


----------



## stark (Mar 13, 2012)

JGrimm said:


> Thanks. That was the 1st tank I built to practice iwagumi layouts. I dont aquascape as of yet, but perhaps down the road. I build tropical display tanks for dart frogs instead.


nice work!
add water and plants and i would be very happy with that lay out as an aquarium. Aquascaping, although not something i think im accomplished at, has changed my whole perception of reptile habitat design. The 'formula' for iwagumi layouts is so natural looking above and below the surface. Look forward to seeing more of your set ups.
Tom


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

JGrimm said:


> Wow GLD, amazing looking gecko. I dont own any myself, but the colours on Spyro make me want one.
> 
> Here are a couple leo tanks I have made for other people. Also a couple shots of the inhabitants.
> 
> ...


Some impressive enclosures there, and cracking photos to compliment the work. : victory:


----------



## pdexter (Mar 23, 2012)

No geckos atm!


----------



## Elmlee (Oct 4, 2012)

JGrimm they are amazing.. I wouldn't even know where to start with making something that amazing! How would u keep something like that looking good and clean etc ?

I am hopefully getting some Leo's next month.. Really excited! Always wanted some.. Just looking for some set ups to get an idea. Tbh I don't know much about there set ups !


----------



## antcherry88 (Mar 28, 2011)

pdexter said:


> No geckos atm!
> 
> image


The vents are in the wrong way. The lip should be on the inside so they cant be pushed out the back.


----------



## harry136 (Aug 2, 2012)




----------

